# Sick Coco



## usruss (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello Guys!

I have two budgies - Kesha and Coco. After Coco laid a couple of eggs she got sick and for a second day, she looks and acts very sick. All the time she spends sleeping and once I saw her vomiting.

I separated her from Kesha because I am afraid she has something contagious...

Can I keep Kesha in the same cage with Coco?

Please see the photo of her, and help me with your advice!

Thank you!!

P.S. I want to add that she got sick after she started to use a nest box which I bought from here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DRQZ4E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

We cannot diagnose what the problem is but she looks quite ill, you need to take her to an avian vet right away for proper treatment, since she is laying eggs she may be egg bound and if she is that is an emergency.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why did you add a nest box to the cage? That needs to be removed immediately.

Anytime a budgie becomes ill, the first thing you need to do is contact your Avian Vet and take the bird in for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

I agree with Cody - Coco looks extremely ill and if she is egg bound that is life threatening.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

How is Coco today? She looks quite sick but I hope she's doing better!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Any update? I agree, this bird needed to be seen by an avian vet. Something isn’t right.


----------

